#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Книги усиливающие чувство сострадания

## Pasha

Тут я предлагаю выкладывать названия книг усиливающих чувство сострадания.Но не сострадание к их  авторам :Smilie:  вот например "Ванька Жуков" А. П. Чехов

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.04.2013), Фил (18.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

Сострадания, или сентиментальности?

----------

Кунсанг (18.04.2013), Наталья (18.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (18.04.2013), Топпер- (17.04.2013), Федор Ф (18.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

Как раз ищу, что бы почитать об этом в традиции Тхеравада кроме сутт. Пожалуйста, подскажите- :Smilie: ))

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Да любую книгу можно использовать для усиления сострадания, на мой взгляд - сансара же везде, в любой книге является основным содержанием. Но если вам нужны особые "концентраты" - рекомендую Солженицына, любую вещь. Все сильно, правдиво и пропущено им через себя.

----------


## Ритл

Спасибо большое. Всего Солженицына прочитала и  Шаламова.

----------


## Zom

Мыльные оперы ещё есть, да и вообще много всего.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.04.2013), Наталья (18.04.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013), Федор Ф (18.04.2013), Эделизи (27.04.2013)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Ну да. Мне один добрый человек говаривал - что в детской травматологии посидеть надобно. Тогда - понимание.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.04.2013), Наталья (18.04.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dal-sost.htm

Тольку читать хцдожественную литературу, думаю, нет никакого. Вон, под окном скорая каждые полчаса включает сирену - кто-то в беде, развивай сострадание на ЖС вокруг.

----------


## Ритл

Нашла в архиве то, что искала: "Древний путь. Белые облака. По следам Будды".

  Спасибо Сергею Чернявскому.

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (18.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

В школе "Муму" проходили раньше.

----------

Кузьмич (18.04.2013), Наталья (18.04.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Тут я предлагаю выкладывать названия книг усиливающих чувство сострадания.Но не сострадание к их  авторам вот например "Ванька Жуков" А. П. Чехов


Ело Ринпоче. "Боевая чакра".
Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче "Тренировка ума по семи пунктам".
Е.С. Далай-Лама "Восемь строф, упражняющих ум".
Чже Цонкапа, Ламрим 3-й том.
Шантидева "Бодхисаттвачарьяаватара".

----------


## Поляков

> Тут я предлагаю выкладывать названия книг усиливающих чувство сострадания.


Почитайте книгу "Сирены Титана", самая подходящая для это дела книга.

----------

Вова Л. (18.04.2013), Ритл (18.04.2013), Фил (18.04.2013)

----------


## Фил

Джон Стейнбек "О мышах и людях"

----------

Владимир Баскаков (20.04.2013), Ритл (18.04.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Тольку читать хцдожественную литературу, думаю, нет никакого.


Вы прямо как Михаил Прохоров рассуждаете!

----------


## Фил

Чехов - тоже "наше все"

Памяти Чехова

В наши дни трехмесячных успехов
И развязных гениев пера
Ты один, тревожно-мудрый Чехов,
С каждым днем нам ближе, чем вчера.

Сам не веришь, но зовешь и будишь,
Разрываешь ямы до конца
И с беспомощной усмешкой тихо судишь
Оскорбивших землю и Отца.

Вот ты жил меж нами, нежный, ясный,
Бесконечно ясный и простой, -
Видел мир наш хмурый и несчастный,
Отравлялся нашей наготой...

И ушел! Но нам больней и хуже:
Много книг, о, слишком много книг!
С каждым днем проклятый круг всё уже
И не сбросить "чеховских" вериг...

Ты хоть мог, вскрывая торопливо
Гнойники, - смеяться, плакать, мстить.
Но теперь всё вскрыто. Как тоскливо
Видеть, знать, не ждать и молча гнить!

/Саша Чёрный/

----------

Ритл (18.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Как раз ищу, что бы почитать об этом в традиции Тхеравада кроме сутт. Пожалуйста, подскажите-))


Джатаки читали? Они, правда, без сентиментальности, но жгут нипадеццки.

----------

Германн (18.04.2013), Ритл (18.04.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013)

----------


## Pasha

> Ело Ринпоче. "Боевая чакра".
> Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче "Тренировка ума по семи пунктам".
> Е.С. Далай-Лама "Восемь строф, упражняющих ум".
> Чже Цонкапа, Ламрим 3-й том.
> Шантидева "Бодхисаттвачарьяаватара".


я ад не представляю и духовная литература сострадания почти не вызывает сама по себе. Я имею ввиду без историй

----------


## Германн

> я ад не представляю и духовная литература сострадания почти не вызывает сама по себе. Я имею ввиду без историй


Атлас судебной медицины. Атлас детской онкологии. Непроизвольно возникает сострадание, и никакой сентиментальности.

----------

Наталья (18.04.2013)

----------


## Pasha

> Атлас судебной медицины. Атлас детской онкологии. Непроизвольно возникает сострадание, и никакой сентиментальности.


Потом проблемы могут начаться с психикой

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Потом проблемы могут начаться с психикой


И от «Муму» тоже могут, тут уж от человека зависит.

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.04.2013), Фил (18.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

А сострадание без ужасов невозможно? Для того, чтобы оно возникло, обязательно нужна встряска? Какая-нибудь душещипательная или душераздирающая история?

----------

Наталья (18.04.2013), Фил (18.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Николай Вагнер http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Вагнер,_Николай_Петрович 

Характерными особенностями сказок Вагнера являются своеобразный мистицизм («Мила и Нолли», «Макс и Волчок», «Песенка земли»), символизм и аллегория («Курилка», «Царевна Мелина» или «Чудный мальчик»), сочетающиеся часто с суровым реализмом («Без света», «Телепень»). Основная тема их — неизбежность горя, страдания и неустройства человеческого общества. Выходом из непрекращающейся борьбы добра со злом для автора является мистицизм и расплывчатая вера в лучшее будущее. Так, Макс, умирая, говорит Волчку: «Верь, что когда-нибудь всем будет лучше жить; верь и борись во имя этой веры» («Макс и Волчок»).

Иногда автор находит выход и примирение по ту сторону жизни («Пимперле»).

http://marckg.ru/tvorch/vagner.htm 

Душераздирающая история опять же.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вот смотрю я на все эти советы в контексте.
И вспоминаю, что не надо много умствований, аутентичности или излишнего шока для пробуждения сострадания.

Поэтому, *Дэниел Киз, «Цветы для Элджернона»*
В своё время очень задела книга.
Очень всем рекомендуется также.

----------

Ритл (18.04.2013), Фил (18.04.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Вот смотрю я на все эти советы в контексте.
> И вспоминаю, что не надо много умствований, аутентичности или излишнего шока для пробуждения сострадания.
> 
> Поэтому, *Дэниел Киз, «Цветы для Элджернона»*
> В своё время очень задела книга.
> Очень всем рекомендуется также.


О да!
+++++
Говорят даже кино есть.

----------


## Наталья

> я ад не представляю и духовная литература сострадания почти не вызывает сама по себе. Я имею ввиду без историй


Почитайте "Колымские рассказы" Шаламова - будете иметь представление. Самое плохое даже не в условиях труда и быта, а как быстро человек способен оскотиниться.

----------

Фил (18.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> О да!
> +++++
> Говорят даже кино есть.


Кино не смотрел, хотя собирался. Помимо фильма "Чарли", который оскар получил, там ещё несколько фильмов сняли по книге, оказывается.

А книга, думаю, будет многим полезна. Вообще она не только про сострадание, как водится, но и про мудрость и про много что ещё. И очень просто и доходчиво.

----------

Фил (18.04.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

Кутзее "Бесчестье."

А у Чехова есть рассказ "Белолобый", который пробуждает сострадание к хищнику.

----------

Фил (28.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

В своё время (ещё в 80-е прошлого века : ) восхитила книга великого Габриэля Маркеса "Осень патриарха", совершенно виртуозно переведённая на русский и доведшая до моего ума трагедию любого диктатора... 
В ней же, к слову, подробно показано, что происходит после революции/переворота с теми, кто это самоотверженно свершал "на благо народа".

----------

Германн (27.04.2013), Федор Ф (27.04.2013), Фил (28.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Это не книга конечно, но полистайте, если еще не листали http://tosainu.livejournal.com/

----------

Юй Кан (27.04.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

Почитайте "Бесконечная история" Михаэля Энде. Я был под впечатлением от книги, и... под самый конец она оставила приятный осадок на душе.

----------

Фил (28.04.2013)

----------


## Фил

Замечательные советы!
И Кутзее, и Маркес, и Энде  :Smilie: 
Молодцы!
"Сто лет одиночества" - так вообще буддийская книга. Все вспоминаю как они к предметам бумажки с названиями приклеивали, потому что забыли как они называются  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (29.04.2013), Иоанн (28.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.04.2013), Энн Тэ (28.04.2013)

----------


## Мага

Леонид Андреев "Баргамот и Гараська", "Петька на даче". Может, еще "Рассказ о семи повешенных". Это первое, что приходит в голову. хотя и не очень люблю этого писателя.

----------


## Фил

> Леонид Андреев "Баргамот и Гараська", "Петька на даче". Может, еще "Рассказ о семи повешенных". Это первое, что приходит в голову. хотя и не очень люблю этого писателя.


 "Бездна"

----------


## Буль

"Сураз" Шукшина.

----------

Фил (29.04.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Есть такой писатель-фантаст, к тому же наделённый здоровым чувством юмора, Клиффорд Дональд Саймак.
Если кто не знаком с его творчеством {я в восторге, честно говоря, и все книги умные}, - можно посмотреть вначале короткий рассказ, называется *Кто там, среди скал?*. Там в тексте нет о сострадании, но именно это чувство при прочтении зажигается.
Ещё с этой же стороны можно обратиться (кому не противны инопланетяне) *Пересадочная станция*. Ну и конечно *Магистраль вечности* - в том случае, если роман *Магистраль вечности* человек способен осилить до конца.

----------

Фил (29.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

"Колымские рассказы" Варлама Шаламова.

----------

